# Fallout 4: Anzeigen Problem mit Pipboy



## Himmeltau (17. August 2016)

Hallo

 

Kann mir wer vielleicht helfen?

 

Ich hab das Problem das ich den Pipboy benutze nicht sehen kann was ich im Inventar habe

Es gibt nur ein leichtes leuchten am Rande. Sonst ist er komplett dunkel fast schwarz.

 

Ich hab alle Mods gelöscht (hatte bisdahin keine Probleme).Hab sogar einen neuen Charakter erstellt

Hat nicht geholfen.

Hab dann das Spiel deinstalliert, neuinstalliert und hab das Problem trotzdem noch.

 

Auch Googel hat nicht geholfen. Nichts gefunden.

 

mfg


----------



## TM78 (18. August 2016)

Hallo

 

Kann mir wer vielleicht helfen?

 

Ich hab das Problem das ich den Pipboy benutze nicht sehen kann was ich im Inventar habe

Es gibt nur ein leichtes leuchten am Rande. Sonst ist er komplett dunkel fast schwarz.

 

Ich hab alle Mods gelöscht (hatte bisdahin keine Probleme).Hab sogar einen neuen Charakter erstellt

Hat nicht geholfen.

Hab dann das Spiel deinstalliert, neuinstalliert und hab das Problem trotzdem noch.

 

Auch Googel hat nicht geholfen. Nichts gefunden.

 

mfg

 

Hallo,

 

vielleicht kann ich dir da helfen. Wenn du das Spiel startest kannst du unter Optionen deine Grafikeinstellungen anpassen. Dort gehst du auf Erweiterte. Jetzt kannst du unter Umgebungsverdeckung: Aus : SSAO (Hoch) : HBAO+ (Extrem) auswählen. Dein Problem könnte sein das SSAO Probleme bereitet. Wähle HBAO+ oder Aus. Bestätige deine Auswahl und beginne das Spiel.

 

Ich hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte.


----------



## Himmeltau (18. August 2016)

Hallo

 

Danke,es hat zumindest insofern geholfen das ich wieder etwas erkennen kann.Wirkt zwar etwas grob aber das ist mir egal.

 

mfg


----------



## fireball82hb (23. August 2016)

Ich habe glaube ich das selbe Problem gehabt es lag an einem neuen Nvidia Treiber hab den alten installiert jetzt läuft es wieder!

 

372.54 15.8.2016 <-- Fehlerhaft
368.81 14.7.2016 <-- letzte funktionierende Version
 
[attachment=14094:Fallout4 2016-08-23 15-36-04-64.bmp]
[attachment=14093:Fallout4 2016-08-23 15-12-31-96.bmp]


----------

